# next stop - cello sonata



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Natalia Gutman - Schnittke Cello Sonata.wmv*

*Natalia Gutman performs Alfred Schnittke´s cello sonata in Kuhmo Chamber Music Festival 2001*

Schnittkes works is always a facinating world of modern music with harmonies and disharmonies, surprisingly twists and turns, and many different elements influenting like jazz. This work has among other things a wery interresting coplay between the cello and the piano.
Great performance! But this video is obviously only the first two movements


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*M. Argerich M. Maisky Franck Cello Sonata in A Major*

These two artists are not among my favourits, and also here I find "tricks and grips for interpretation" coinsidal and used on "wrong" places, leaving me an impression of lack of emphaty. Some passages are really good though, but also that seem coinsidental. They also seem very ouy of tune in tempo, to often. And Maiskys tone is the oposite of a clear cello tone.
Why are these two so famous and established?

youtube comments

*this performance makes you wish to shut down the youtube server in the instant !﻿

The piano should have been a little more'piano'﻿

the cello comes off a little too loud. or is it just the exuberance of mr maisky?﻿

Is a beautiful performance, congratulations and thank you very much!!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*KODALY Solo Sonata, Jakob Koranyi - Cello*

*Recorded during 3 concerts in January 2010, Stockholm*

Fantastic, warm and sensitive performance of this surprising and lyrically rich solo sonata.

youtube comments

*I love the cello, my favourite instrument. It's so versatile, it can go from perky to sonorous in a beat.

Great performance! Really inspirational stuff  I was wondering though was it really in front of an audience or was that added in at the end? You couldn't see the crowd and with all the camera angles it seemed like you were really making a studio recording.﻿

Very beautiful playing!﻿

I can't play the cello, but I can hear when a player is really virtuosic and musical. Thanks for uploading!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*DEBUSSY Cello Sonata, Jakob Koranyi - cello*

*Jakob Koranyi, cello
Simon Crawford-Philips, piano

Moscow 2011*

Beautiful dreamy and lyrical sonata. This performance is difficult to judge, since I have nothing to compare with, but I get the feeling that the sonata is a bit underplayed; that there is room for more expressive tools and the artists emotional stamp on it. It is again only my impressions and humble oppinion, and I am absolutely no ekspert. But nevertheless; I find the performance very good!

youtube comments

*wonderful!!!﻿

Agree, this is stunning, one of the best performances of this piece Ive ever heard

absolutely sparkling performance, this needs more attention*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms Cello Sonata No.1 in e minor op.38, complete--Adam Liu, David Allen Wehr*

*Live in recital, cellist Adam Liu with concert pianist David Allen Wehr perform the entire Brahms Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 1 in e minor op38. Duquesne University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, PNC recital hall/Mary Pappert School of Music, February 2012 (Both artists are on the music faculty of Duquesne University. Mr Liu is Assistant Principal Cello of the Pittsburgh Symphony)*

Quite stunning performance ( with some mistakes, and less good passages) of a very good sonata.
The sound is very good.


----------

